# Devizahitelesek segítése



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

Itt talán meg tudjuk beszélni,vitatni a dolgot.Magyarországon nagyon sokan érintettek vagyunk benne.
Ki mit tud,mit hallott róla.Ki hogyan csinálja?


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

Én 5 éve vettem fel a lakáshitelt Euró alapon.Még eddig fizettem.Ha lesz végleges árfolyamrögzítés,ez valyon mindenkire fog vonatkozni?
Eddig csak arról olvastunk,hogy a bajbajutottak segítése.Remélem ránk is fog vonatkozni és azok is kapnak némi könnyítést,akik kiszorították a családi költségvetésből ezt az összeget


----------



## phoenyx (2013 December 29)

Kedves Ozsvárt Melinda!
Elég sokan keresték már meg ezért lehet, már nem ismeretlen Kásler Árpád neve. Én ugyan nem vagyok devizahiteles, csak egy albérlő, de, tekintettel arra, hogy néhány hónapja figyelemmel követem, ahogy küzd valóban a devizahitelesekért, és most már, nemcsak a devizahitelesekért, hanem a lakáshitelesekért általában, ezért merem ajánlani. Idézem:
"Megjelent: 2013. december 18., szerda

ELTÖRLÉSRE kerülnek a „devizahitelek”!
Emberek! Mi elvégeztük a házifeladatot, most Önökön a sor. Tisztelet és köszönet mindazoknak, akik eddig kivették a részüket ebből az egyenlőtlen küzdelemből. A „hatóságok” kétségbeesetten próbálnak ellehetetleníteni, pofátlan módon megszüntették a Csányi elleni kártérítési pert és nagymértékű illeték megfizetésére köteleztek engem és a BAÉSZ-t. Így Karácsony közeledtére megérkezett a pénzbírság is az augusztus 20-i Astoria elfoglalásáért, ezen felül tovább folytatva ugyanezen okból a két évtől nyolc évig terjedő szabadságvesztést kilátásba helyező büntető eljárást ellenünk.
Jól van ez így! Elsöprő győzelmet fogunk aratni a hazaárulók felett!
Tisztelettel, Kásler Árpád"
Saját honlapot vezet, a saját nevével.


----------



## miggy67 (2014 Február 16)

Annak idején nem vettünk fel kecsegtető ajánlatokkal devizahitelt. Igaz, hogy nincs gyönyörű szép új lakásunk, de ami van az a miénk és nincs HITELÜNK!


----------



## teebee77 (2014 Február 25)

Van egy csoport a (remélem nem gond ha kiírom) facebookon, "devizahitel vége" néven, ahol átvizsgálják a szerződéseket és tanácsot adnak a további teendőkről. Autóhitelesek is vegyék fel a kapcsolatot velük, érdemes. Egy munkatársam ajánlotta nekem, azt hittem hogy kamu de nem. Én is felvettem a kapcsolatot velük, és ki is derült hogy jogtalanul fizettettek ki velem xy összeget, halmozott árfolyamkülönbözet címen.


----------



## blenard (2014 Március 6)

nagyon jó ez a fórum nekünk is van hitelünk megnézem


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 27)

2007-ben mi is vettünk fel CHF hitelt az építkezéshez.Azóta is bánom,hogy megléptük!


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 27)

Persze hozzátartozik a történethez,hogy mivel a duplájára emelkedtek a törlesztőrészletek,2009-re eljutottunk oda,hogy nem tudtuk fizetni,és el kellett adnunk a házat.Azt a házat,amiben szívünk-lelkünk benne volt.. :-( elvesztettünk minden fillérünket.


----------



## Zotya.hu (2014 Április 15)

Szerencsére a miénk le telt mielőtt még elszálltak volna a "részletek".


----------



## sasok (2014 Június 25)

Bogyó4 írta:


> Persze hozzátartozik a történethez,hogy mivel a duplájára emelkedtek a törlesztőrészletek,2009-re eljutottunk oda,hogy nem tudtuk fizetni,és el kellett adnunk a házat.Azt a házat,amiben szívünk-lelkünk benne volt.. :-( elvesztettünk minden fillérünket.


Hát ez szomorú..sokan vannak így


----------

